# heat



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

my tank is currently at about 78 witch i like my pygos much higher like 82. i figure they will bread better at that temp and maby raisieng to that temp will induce breeding rite? thing is i just got them and there not settled in there tank and not really reating yer. so should i wait untill there eating proporly and add the second heater to the tan while doin a water change?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

What size is the tank and how many watts in the one heater?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

If your Ps are stressed and not eating hardly they will breed. Be patient. Give them some time till they get adapted to their new tank...







!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> If your Ps are stressed and not eating hardly they will breed. Be patient. Give them some time till they get adapted to their new tank...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that what i mean... should i let them get usta there tank before i raise the heat. one is like a 150watt in a 75 gal tank and it doesnt do it cant bring the temp to where i want it


----------

